# Las Vegas--Marriott Grand Chateau unit and babysitting advice please



## LICAL3 (Jan 30, 2006)

We are going to MGU president's week, staying in a 3br....very excited!We are 4 adults and 3 little kids (1, 3, 5 years).

1.  I'm looking for advice on unit requests 

2.  Also looking for a referral for babysitting.  All the adults are seeing Celine Dion and we need someone to watch the kiddies.  I have never left my children with anyone other than my parents before, so I'm quite panic-stricken with this idea.  Looking for someone/agency that is reputable.  I contacted the MGU and they gave me a list of agencies in the area.....anyone have any personal experience with a babysitter in Las Vegas?


Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll email you privately with a suggestion.


----------

